# S.Rose & Company Ltd Wholesale Clothiers, Digbeth Birmingham.



## Scheltsy (May 25, 2015)

Me and a few friends visited this location at the end of last year, it was an amazing place to go look around, Minus the layers of Pigeon Poop. 
It was a good explore, we spent a few hours there and Bumped into a few Graffiti artists. 



























Thanks for looking, Sorry about the terrible quality.

First Post 

- Scheltsy


----------



## krela (May 25, 2015)

Your images were broken so I fixed them. I'm going to write a guide to posting images from imgur sometime this week.

I've spent quite a lot of time in Digbeth, sometimes it's hard to tell what's derelict and what's a nightclub venue!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 25, 2015)

S. Rose just used the odd bit of it in later years, it's Typhoo really. Shame the place is ruined now with all the really crap tagging.


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2015)

Fantastic first report, love the perspective shot. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## borntobemild (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for this. Used to work in Digbeth and remember the building. The whole area seems to have escaped Birmingham City Council's redevelopment plans. As Krela says, it's often hard to work out what's derelict and what isn't.


----------



## Potter (Jun 5, 2015)

Is this near the railway line?


----------

